# i love chameleons



## liasis (Mar 23, 2007)

i loooooove chameleons if anyone has any pics please post


----------



## liasis (Mar 23, 2007)

anyone


----------



## hornet (Mar 23, 2007)

google is your best bet, not many people here keep them as most here are aussies


----------



## horsenz (Mar 23, 2007)

:? i think this is a chameleon.... but i am no expert so it may not be!!!! this little fella lives at the currumbin wildlife sanctuary.....
View attachment 13976


----------



## hornet (Mar 23, 2007)

nah hes an iguana, cant remember what sort tho


----------



## horsenz (Mar 23, 2007)

oh... ok my bad!!


----------



## hornet (Mar 23, 2007)

hey its not a herp you see all the time, your forgiven


----------



## horsenz (Mar 23, 2007)

aawww shux.. thanx hornet


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 23, 2007)

I think it is a Fijian Crested Iguana. Here's a chameleon, no idea what species though.


----------



## horsenz (Mar 23, 2007)

View attachment 13981

this is definitely a chameleon!!!


----------



## hornet (Mar 23, 2007)

thats sure is, a very pretty one at that


----------



## Casey (Mar 23, 2007)

I love chameleon's feet, very useful, but so cute


----------



## Dragoness (Mar 23, 2007)

ok, how many pics do you want (I only have pics of my Clive though), he was (well, still is) a veiled chameleon that I owner while living in Canada. See avatar and Ill dog up a few more pics for you. He was ssoo beautiful.

Cheers


----------



## Dragoness (Mar 23, 2007)

ok, having said all that, most of the pics have disappeared off my computer here at work, must be at home (we have tons!)

Clive as a wee bub






Clives first shed





Clive in his cage (how cute are his little feet!)






sorry there isnt more of his as he was growing, will dig them out and bore you all 
Cheers


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Mar 23, 2007)

he is such a cute little thing, wished we could have them here


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 23, 2007)

That is seriously cute Dragoness!!


----------



## MannyM (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow, gorgeous chameleon. When (and where) did you own Clive?

Such a bummer that we can't get Chameleons in Aus. I actually thought that all Pacific Island reptiles would be allowed under Aus licencing, but sadly no.


----------



## chic parma (Mar 23, 2007)

wow, I have not known anyone to house chameleons as pets,
nice work


----------



## michael555 (Mar 23, 2007)

'where do u live as in what country and it would be soo cool to have chameleon


----------



## Retic (Mar 23, 2007)

There are no Chameleons found on Pacific Islands, they come from Africa and Europe mostly. 
The photo posted earlier is of a Fijian Banded Iguana.
Chameleons are the most fantastic lizards and are very easy to keep and breed, some reach around a metre in length and others such as the ground dwellers are a matter of a few cm's long. 



MannyM said:


> Wow, gorgeous chameleon. When (and where) did you own Clive?
> 
> Such a bummer that we can't get Chameleons in Aus. I actually thought that all Pacific Island reptiles would be allowed under Aus licencing, but sadly no.


----------



## -=Surflifesaver=- (Mar 23, 2007)

i reckon a three horned chameleon would be awesome


----------



## Dragoness (Mar 24, 2007)

Yeah, Clive was definately the cutest thing I have ever owned, loved to hang out with me, but attacked my hubby every time he went near him. I was living in Canada, he was a thank you present from my hubby for moving to the other side of the world to be with him. When we came home to Aus, I gave him to a reptile keeping friend of mine, he now lives in a 10ft tank and she takes him around to reptile shows in the US (apparently loves her and kids, hates men) and he is seriously big now!

Cheers


----------



## nickvelez (Mar 24, 2007)

*common chameleon*

here are a couple of pics of the same common chameleon.
the first was taken in the evening and the 2nd first thing in the morning as he was warming up.


----------



## Korbin (Mar 25, 2007)

Here are some pics I took at the Shedd Aquarium in Chicago


----------

